# My next prop



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

OK getting ready to start my next prop build..!
Anyone think they might know what it's going to be?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

A giant spider?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The lights are dim in the graveyard only a few shadowy figures can be seen. 
Then from above a large disco ball descends and the all the skeletons creep up from the grave and start dancing in unison to........

"Ah Ah AH AH Stayin Alive, Stayin Alive"

Am I close?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is one amazing idea


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> The lights are dim in the graveyard only a few shadowy figures can be seen.
> Then from above a large disco ball descends and the all the skeletons creep up from the grave and start dancing in unison to........
> 
> "Ah Ah AH AH Stayin Alive, Stayin Alive"
> ...


I really think its possible I peed a little.....I dont care who knows!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

dubbax3 said:


> I really think its possible I peed a little.....I dont care who knows!


I sitting here chuckling uncontrollably with my dog giving me that inquisitive yet afraid look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know what's scary, Wildcat? I had the same thought as soon as I saw it - disco ball

I'm showing my age:jol:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You are going to cover the balloon with Great Stuff expanding foam, then carve a pumpkin out of the foam. That's how Haunted Overload makes their pumpkins.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

no he is making a spider egg sack... i think


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It could become a Jack Skellington head. I made one starting with a balloon once.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

one half of zombie Pam Anderson?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Thought Pam was a full fledged zombie as it is?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW a disco ball *NOT* in this haunt LOL..! It going to be (I hope) I large spider to mount on the roof of the house. I start to cover it in paper-mache and I hope once it is protected it will make it 30+ days on the roof. I am really scrare that it going to fall apart before halloween.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well here what I got done today. It's drying so I hope to work on it on Monday or Tueday some more. So how many layers should I do?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Christmas orniments from hell?? or possibly the Evil Green orb from Heavy Metal??? "More Plutonium Nyborg Dude"!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's one that I made using Great stuff on balloons. It worked fabulously and has been outdoors since halloween. That's almost 7 months. Great Stuff 10' Spider

Edit: Here's the finished Spider


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Here's one that I made using Great stuff on balloons. It worked fabulously and has been outdoors since halloween. That's almost 7 months. Great Stuff 10' Spider
> 
> Edit: Here's the finished Spider


You just cannot beat THAT for weatherproof, Niblique! Dang!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devil, I'd say at least three layers of mache as a minimum, and Stolloween would probably recommend more.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Devil said:


> WOW a disco ball *NOT* in this haunt LOL..! It going to be (I hope) I large spider to mount on the roof of the house. I start to cover it in paper-mache and I hope once it is protected it will make it 30+ days on the roof. I am really scrare that it going to fall apart before halloween.


DANG! I was hoping it was going to be a huge water balloon you drop on the over-aged trick-or-treaters that take more candy then they should!

Oh well. Here's to wishing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fabulous idea dahling...just fabulous! :googly:

looking good so far!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice start. I'd say at least 3 layers using newspaper and 1 or 2 with blue shop towels. They are very strong and are great to work with ... I used them when I did my MM pirate and they worked out great.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you going to dry-loc it? Since it's on the roof and texture won't matter as much that would protect it quite well I would think...


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great start!! What I want to know though , what's under the car cover??


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

A balloon dressed in newspaper?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

bfjou812 said:


> Great start!! What I want to know though , what's under the car cover??


LOL we been down that road already... goto http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26351


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

just finish added another layer


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well not a good day. I went out after dinner to working on my prop to find the balloon lost air/pop. It's still round but dents very easy. It will be next to impossible to add more layer to make it harder. Don't know if I should keep going or move on....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You could try removing the old balloon through a small hole and blowing up a new balloon inside the empty cavity of the mache...hey, it could work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Sawtooth is on to something, Devil - it's worth a try.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Nurse Ratchet bring me a giant balloon, STAT!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had this happen before too. If it were me personally, I would leave it hanging as is - slightly dentable, and over the next few days, start building up layers of blue shop towel in a slightly thicker mache recipe. It won't be as smooth as you were going previously - but what spider really is, right? You can also cover it in a layer of liquid nails - that stuff is really strong once dry. Two of my mache heads are really only TWO layers of blue shop towel and one top layer of liquid nails. I think you have enough structure to work with, just keep going... gingerly.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know if you saw my "Great Stuff" spider, but you could use great stuff to re-enforce the structure. With some careful application you can get a remarkably even surface. It's also light enough to not deform what you currently have. Then, you could continue to mache over top of that after trimming any high spots off. The great stuff didn't collapse when the balloon deflated. It's remarkably strong as well.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent choice also, Niblique - I forgot about Great Stuff, that would do the trick better than what I suggested probably.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Devil, I hope you've managed to salvage your project this weekend. Keep us posted.



Dixie said:


> Two of my mache heads are really only TWO layers of blue shop towel and one top layer of liquid nails.


Dixie, what brand of shop towels have you had the best luck with? That sounds like something I might try out for myself!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

OK I saved it for now (LOL). What I did was put a PVC down the center with a cap on one end. I drill a hole in the side of the pipe and screw a large washer from the outside to the end with the pipe cap. I seal the bottom end were the pipe was install. Then I took my air compressor and apply air into the pipe to making it round again. Then a rolled on some Great Stuff so it would hold the shape better.

First coat of paint.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Devil said:


> OK I saved it for now (LOL). What I did was put a PVC down the center with a cap on one end. I drill a hole in the side of the pipe and screw a large washer from the outside to the end with the pipe cap. I seal the bottom end were the pipe was install. Then I took my air compressor and apply air into the pipe to making it round again. Then a rolled on some Great Stuff so it would hold the shape better.
> 
> First coat of paint.


wow! that was a great idea! i wish i would have come up with that every time i screwed up on a paper mache balloon in the past... if i had a dollar for every smashed, deflated, and popped balloon/mache project that went in the waste I could probably be a pro haunter by now...or maybe not


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, perhaps a better solution than all the suggestions! The spider is looking great by-the-way!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

What I want to know is what is the convertible under the cover???

Black pantera with 500+ WHP?????

-PB


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks great. What size/type of balloon did you use??????


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

GREAT solution Devil, way to pull it out!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice save ... looking good.

Sawtooth Jack - The Blue Shop Towels I use are the ones that Walmart carry in the automotive section.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

IMU said:


> Sawtooth Jack - The Blue Shop Towels I use are the ones that Walmart carry in the automotive section.


I'll have to try them out, thanks!

D - sorry for posting the question in your spider build thread!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Sinister Sid said:


> It looks great. What size/type of balloon did you use??????


I went to a party store and just asked for a big balloon so I don't know what type it was just a big balloon. The size was about 36"..!

SJ - Thats OK as long as we can help each other out..!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Devil said:


> OK getting ready to start my next prop build..!
> Anyone think they might know what it's going to be?


I can't believe no one made a The Prisoner joke after seeing that. For shame, Haunt Forum, for shame.

Awesome spider, though, Devil.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Update: Test fit the legs... then some great stuff and paint.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the pose, Kinda threatening! You can have the spider, I'll take that tool chest, LOL JK. I was going to throw in another "What's under the car cover??" but thought better of it. Great work.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, poor Devil and that car cover 

LOVE its stance, Devil - you NAILED it!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome Acranid!
Are you gonna give that bad boy prop 8 glowing red eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^"Bad boy"? Nah, she's a lady through and through

I totally agree with the comments about her pose - very much a "ready to strike" position that gives life to the piece.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wicked. Love the size, love the shape and ditto everyone else, that stance is just menacing! Looking forward to finished pics.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't ya just LOVE that feeling when the prop is coming together and something SNAPS into place perfectly - it looks just like it did in your head, it looks amazing in real life.... you realize that you are golden to proceed. Love that feeling!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL so here a good one... I went out to working on my spider prop. I had to apply some Great Stuff to the legs. So i get all ready and start appling well with it being hot out I did not put shoes on  ..! Well I step right into a nice patch of GS that fell onto the floor  ..! LOL..! :googly:


----------



## darksydehaunter (Jun 9, 2011)

It could be a face hugger pod from the movie alien,, thats how i started mine...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is a spider. Look out Shelob.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the pose! That spider is looking very good! Hope you got the GS off your foot


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You STEPPED on Great Stuff bare footed?!?!?! OMG, thats a first. And another reason to fear the great red can. LOL. Holy moly!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Check her out


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> The lights are dim in the graveyard only a few shadowy figures can be seen.
> Then from above a large disco ball descends and the all the skeletons creep up from the grave and start dancing in unison to........
> 
> "Ah Ah AH AH Stayin Alive, Stayin Alive"
> ...


Wildcat, before I settled on a movie theater framing device for my haunt, I genuinely considered a night club. And yes, there would have been a large disco ball and dancing skeletons. I still plan on doing that haunt some day.

The spider looks great, devil.


----------

